# Whitelines Top 100 - 2021



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

First time I've really looked at the Whitelines Top 100 - thoughts on this - some good boards there and some good boards missing - always subjective I guess but do people take much notice of the Whitelines reviews?









The Whitelines 100 - 2021/2022 - Whitelines Snowboarding


Our favourite snowboard products of the winter, as chosen by the Whitelines Test Team.




whitelines.com


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm likely jaded but the list looks like marketing dollars at work. I've always had a hard time with whitelines reviews as there seems to be a heavy focus on working in the mfg's catalog description and not much about the actual riding experience.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I second that. White lines reviews always seem more like advertisements than reviews to me. A lot of the time it seems like the reviews just reinforce the marketing language from the manufacturer


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

It seems to me they go more into depth in their YouTube reviews this year (there is a list on their channel with 57 product videos from the Top 100) but they still use a lot of marketing jargon. I like to watch those videos because of some decent freestyle riding in them (albeit no deep carving in the Nidecker Thruster video).


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I've always read them as "informative" product presentation. At least they have some people ride the boards and give their opinion/experience most of the time. They don't just parrot the stats and marketing jargon (although there is some of that too).
To me they're not the worse and not the best. I don't really have a problem with them.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

You can see the camber profiles, there is some super sleek product presentation etc. done better than many brands would do themselves. But I’ve never taken their ‚feedback’ seriously.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I like the reviews where they include riders impressions, when they don’t I assume it’s marketing


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

only a few boards of those i found interesting, but they probably go for the ones that sell best or are produced in large numbers


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Some good info and sexy pictures in there for sure! More than half the boards are produced by the Nidecker Group though. Useful if you want to know about those products but obviously commercially biased as any kind of neutral ranking/awards thing.


----------

